# Aquarium Stand



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

Need some input finishing a stand . 
I am thinking on 2 options : 
1) Top 5/8" plywood 
Skin with laminate flooring 
Inside i will seal , prime and paint ( rustoleum appliance paint or some outdoor paint ) 
For doors i will use 5/8" or 1/2" plywood 

2) Same top from 5/8" plywood
Skin with 3/8" or 1/2" plywood 
Inside and doors like option 1


----------



## kharmaguru (Jan 6, 2013)

Frankly that looks very well framed so you can skin it anyway you want without worrying about structural integrity. I'm personally a fan of the cheap whitewood boards from Homedepot. Easy to work with and take stain very well. You just have to use them quick before they warp out of shape.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/thd-16-x-72-inch-laminated-whitewood-panel/1000141298

For the top do the plywood as you suggested.


----------

